# Hollywood Makes Good.......



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

So, me and Dave have some History. Hollywood was involved in one of my Box Splits last June. He and a couple other gorilla's were in on a Private Box Split on some nice boxes of cigars. I've run many Box Splits in the past and have never had any major changes. So, long story short there was some problems in the box split and because of personal things going on with Hollywood he kind of bailed on the split without any PM's or calls. So I was left holding the bag and out around $100 while the other members of the split were wondering what was going on. This was all going on through private PM's. Finally, after several attempts to contact Dave and watching him log onto CS on a fairly regular basis I said screw it and just ate the $100 and proceeded on with the split.

Well 6 months or so go by and then Hollywood returns after a long hiatus away from CS. He's gone through a lot and is now back and doing better. I'm still a bit sore from the whole ordeal so I don't speak with him and have no intention to. I had left a negative Trader Rating for Hollywood (I think I'm the only one to ever do that) explaining what happened.

Well, Hollywood PM'd me and apologized profusely and said there was no good reason why he never contacted me but that he was sorry and wanted to make it up to me. Still a little sore I said "Forget about it" and left it at that. Well, Dave continues correspondance with me and a couple of days ago I get this BIG package in the mail. Knowing that my full size sex toy doll wouldn't be here till next week I was perplexed as to what the package was. I open it up and BOOM a HUGE bomb goes off in my face. Hollywood had sent me a very large package that included many of Havana's finest as well as some of my favorite guilty pleasure (Bea Arthur Pics ). 

So I just want to say publicly that me and Dave are square. He left me and other gorilla's hanging and I believe that he understands where he went wrong and hopefully he won't repeat his mistake. He's made up for it with me and I hope that he continues to be a good and productive member of this awesome site we call home.

Dustin
XXX


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Forgive and forget....and bomb! All's well that ends well, and enjoy those smokes! :w


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

I think most of us pieced that together through previous posts, but its good to know exactly what happened. Sounds like Hollywood screwed up big but it does take a man to come back and make good (though it be 6 months later). Anyways we have all screwed up and matured from mistakes. It seems Hollywood has learned a valuable lesson about integrity. :2


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Glad to hear you guys worked it out. I am in managment and I always tell my guys if you make a mistake (within reason) thats fine. Its what you do to take care of the mistake that shows me your true person and character. Dave and I are in a trade and he sent first without question of what i was trading. Hollywood is OK in my book. RJT


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for not posting pics of the make-up sex. :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Thanks for not posting pics of the make-up sex. :r


It wouldn't have been pretty anyways Dave, Hollywood couldn't sit down for damn near a week :r

Although he did use that ass cream you're always going on about LOL


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad things worked out!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> It wouldn't have been pretty anyways Dave, Hollywood couldn't sit down for damn near a week :r
> 
> Although he did use that ass cream you're always going on about LOL


Thanks for sharing
u


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nothing like strawberries and ass cream.
:tpd:


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Very glad to hear this, Dustin... I'm always one for moving on, and it really is nice to see someone taking responsibility for their actions in the past. 

Way to go Dave, and also Dustin. It takes a couple'a big gorillas to straighten this kinda stuff out, and I have become kinda fond of both of you (Notice I said 'fond' Dustin - not attracted to - don't even think about sending anymore of that 'cream' and the wife is still ready to kick your a$$ if you ever show up at my door dressed like a XXX pilsbury doughboy again!) 

So nice job - and there is peace in the jungle.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> It wouldn't have been pretty anyways Dave, Hollywood couldn't sit down for damn near a week :r
> 
> Although he did use that ass cream you're always going on about LOL


*Just out of curiosity Dustin, what is the Ring Gauge?!?! 
Happy for you Guys!*

*Salud!*


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> Very glad to hear this, Dustin... I'm always one for moving on, and it really is nice to see someone taking responsibility for their actions in the past.
> 
> Way to go Dave, and also Dustin. It takes a couple'a big gorillas to straighten this kinda stuff out, and I have become kinda fond of both of you (Notice I said 'fond' Dustin - not attracted to - don't even think about sending anymore of that 'cream' and the wife is still ready to kick your a$$ if you ever show up at my door dressed like a XXX pilsbury doughboy again!)
> 
> So nice job - and there is peace in the jungle.


I was _actually_ dressed up as a Smelly XXX Pirate Hooker but since I injured your wife's eye last time we were playing pin the condom on the.... well you know..... her vision hasn't been the same 

But thanx Raney, I appreciate the sentiments. I have to say it was really big of Dave to step up and admit where he went wrong. That goes a long way in my book.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pinoyman said:


> *Just out of curiosity Dustin, what is the Ring Gauge?!?!
> Happy for you Guys!*
> 
> *Salud!*


:r :r

I think its somewhere around 158Rg

LOL, too funny Rollito! Too Funny!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Glad you two buried the hatchet, and not in each other!

Tito....get me a tissue.....


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> It wouldn't have been pretty anyways Dave, Hollywood couldn't sit down for damn near a week :r
> 
> Although he did use that ass cream you're always going on about LOL


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Alright then ... enough butt jokes!! Never been a pitcher and certainly would NEVER be a catcher!!!:r 

Just trying to make amends for past discretions. Some think it's enough and others won't. Plain and simple.

I was in the middle of a couple trades and Dustin's box pass when I abruptly disappeared. Now, it's true that I had some serious life issues to deal with and all, but nonetheless, it could have been handled differently. I was in many ways I guess just being selfish. Taking care of myself and family was priority; but taking care of business and friends should not have been abandoned. I guess pride also played some part in the whole mess, too. 

Done and over with. I can only come back stronger and prove over time, that i'm still a stand-up guy who happened to slip a little. I appreciate the effort put forth by Dustin to allow me to square things up and make it right. Thanks XXX! Hope we can share a smoke and a story together one day!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

hollywood said:


> Alright then ... enough butt jokes!! Never been a pitcher and certainly would NEVER be a catcher!!!:r
> 
> Just trying to make amends for past discretions. Some think it's enough and others won't. Plain and simple.
> 
> ...


Spoken like a man who has learned many hard lessons and values the things he's learned. Good job Dave!

Both Newb's and FOG's alike can agree that *Communication* is key in any and all situations. I'm just glad Hollywood is back and making things right. That takes Motzi.

Oh and Hollywood, you know you're not much of a catcher.... more of a Goaltender :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Oh and Hollywood, you know you're not much of a catcher.... more of a Goaltender :r


That's right brother!! And i'm gonna have a *lifetime shutout*!!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

as someone who has had rough times, i understand why a web site would not be a priority. glad life is doing better hollywood. 
also glad to see you active again!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Hollywood shows his true colors! Good job Dave.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice to have harmony amongst fellow members.

Good job Hollywood on making things all good.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

whatever you do dave dont start a brokeback box split u


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Oh and Hollywood, you know you're not much of a catcher.... more of a Goaltender :r


I heard "Go Five Hole".........


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I heard "Go Five Hole".........


You wish big man!! Aint none of you brokeback biatches scoring on this little white boy!!:r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

hollywood said:


> You wish big man!! Aint none of you brokeback biatches scoring on this little white boy!!:r


So Tom didn't share his Louisville plans with you yet?!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> So Tom didn't share his Louisville plans with you yet?!


Nope. Might thump my skull, but he aint getting anywhere near anything else!!:bx :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Wonder If I can change the thread title here to "Hang with the Homos". u 

Should be a great time and thanks for hosting Jeff.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

Glad you guys could work through it! 

I'm continually amazed by this place. This is a place where friendships are built. This is a place where "reality" is not "virtual."


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

This is what it means to be a BOTL!! Way to go Dave.. and way to forgive Dustin. Just glad everyone's happy.. can we get a group hug going?? Dustin you keep your hands where we can all see them...LOL

All this talk about what you guys are gonna do in Louisville and Frank in the Brokeback thread asking if it makes you gay.. I think maybe I ought to stay home.. :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> This is what it means to be a BOTL!! Way to go Dave.. and way to forgive Dustin. Just glad everyone's happy.. can we get a group hug going?? Dustin you keep your hands where we can all see them...LOL
> 
> All this talk about what you guys are gonna do in Louisville and Frank in the Brokeback thread asking if it makes you gay.. I think maybe I ought to stay home.. :r


Hell Anita ... they got my pretty little white boy self a bit scared, too!!:r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

hollywood said:


> Hell Anita ... they got my pretty little white boy self a bit scared, too!!:r


Nothing to be scared of, until Frank says something like "You sure got a purty mouth Dave"!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Nothing to be scared of, until Frank says something like "You sure got a purty mouth Dave"!


:r :r :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Nothing to be scared of, until Frank says something like "You sure got a purty mouth Dave"!


:r :r :r :r oh geeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Nothing to be scared of, until Frank says something like "You sure got a purty mouth Dave"!


If there are banjos playing and somebody asks if we want to go on a canoe trip ... we're out of there!!:r


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

hollywood said:


> If there are banjos playing and somebody asks if we want to go on a canoe trip ... we're out of there!!:r


Squeal like a pig boy!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Squeal like a pig boy!


:r :r That's just wrong!!:r


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow did this thread go all to hell! :r :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

How can you not love Club Stogie!?!?!


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey being the catcher is underrated.......umm...I think I have said too much.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

And who said there is never any good news?

This is great stuff to read... nice to hear of life moving the right direction.

WTG Dave... it's great to have you back and it is even better to see a real man willing to not only apologize but to also make up for his mistakes. You are a fine example of "being real" in the jungle.

I am sorry to hear about all the things that went bad for you but it sounds like you have used to to become a better person. :u


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

Its good to see a man owning up...and good to see a man forgive.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

hollywood said:


> You wish big man!! Aint none of you brokeback biatches scoring on this little white boy!!:r


I wish I could quit this thread


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I wish I could quit this thread


I don't think you're alone in that thought!


----------

